#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Highlight row in a table

## J.wills

Hi all,

I have been using this macro to highlight names in a table in word.
Is it possible to modify it,so that it will show the name in the table is highlighted with blue color.please help???

Thanks

----------


## ExlGuru

Try this code i think your problem will be solved:

On mouseOver :




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```




On onClick :




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## shaila

how to post a new thread

----------


## ExlGuru

To post a new thread you have to go on a particular category on which you want to share your problems with us like if you have any problem in Ms Access then visit this:

http://www.excelforum.com/microsoft-...ss-help-forum/

create a new thread then post it.Before posting a new thread please check the  forum rules.

Good Luck

Read Forum Rules before posting.
http://www.excelforum.com/forum-rule...rum-rules.html

----------

